# 5V sensor circuit test with Power Probe 3



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Trip the Power Probe 3's internal circuit breaker first, before testing a 5V sensor circuit. If you inadvertently send 12 volts through the circuit you will destroy the car's computer. Then, you will be sad.

This did not happen to me, BTW.


----------

